# JBL Flip 2 Connected but not in Playback Devices



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a JBL Flip 2 bluetooth speaker connected to my HP Folio 13 Notebook PC, running Windows 7 Home Premium. It is a 64-bit operating system. Although the Flip is clearly connected by bluetooth, it still doesn't show up in my playback devices. This device used to work with this system (and does work with my other Windows 7 machine), but it I haven't used it in a few weeks with the HP, and I'm wondering if an update messed something up.

Any suggestions are really appreciated.

Thanks,
Minderbinder


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

*BUMP* I still need help with this if anyone is willing. I apologize if I have lodged this in the wrong place.

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the device, reboot, reconnect.


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply JimE. I assume that by "uninstall the device" you *don't* mean "Remove the Device" through Devices and Printers. I did try that, then rebooted and then added the device again with no new effect.

I have since tried to disconnect from the device and the Bluetooth Device Control screen hung on Disconnecting several times, but I finally got it to disconnect. During my multiple failed attempts though, I at one point connected the Flip to another computer at the same time - wouldn't assume that is normal behavior.

I have looked through the items in Device Manager, but if that is where I'm to uninstall from, it is not clear which item I'm looking for. Any direction you can provide would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Minderbinder


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As with most other hardware, not all Bluetooth hardware is equal. I've seen numerous cases where hardware x works fine with one PC(s), and yet doesn't work, or work well with another. There can be numerous causes such as, hardware quality, hardware incompatibility (not all BT devices work with all BT controllers), controller location within the PC, the PC location, and then other factors such as the drivers or other OS/registry type issues.

You should be able to uninstall the BT controller in Device Manager, reboot, and Windows should reinstall the drivers. Ensure the latest drivers are installed. They may be newer drivers available direct from the source as opposed to using Windows update.


----------

